# Chevette for the win!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

For the past week, I have been running a poll on my website, *The Sprue Lagoon* about which loser car I should build next. The winner, somewhat surprisingly, was the * 1979 “Bear Bait” Chevette*.

So, to celebrate, I decided to post a first, “out of box” look at the little monster! The “Bear Bait” treatment is so over the top that I could hardly contain myself when I got it. I really haven’t been that excited since I got my Pacer, or my Monza. 

Check it out and get ready for an econoboxing good time! Just as a note, I think this particular kit is actually a Chevette Scooter, since it has no bumper rub strips. If that turns out to be true, you can kiss the chrome goodbye, and say hello to plain old silver paint! ROCK ON! 

As you can tell, I’m pretty pumped about this one. It’s going to be a fun build, I think!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I have seen V8s stuffed into those things.

Looks like there are are a couple of figures in there as well.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, they can have some rather crazy stuff done to them, being RWD helps them a lot in that case. I've seen some drag monsters made from these!

Click on the link on my page and you'll get to see a bit more about the figures! They are in there indeed!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

As a recovering Chevette owner, all I ask is you don't paint it metalic $hit brown. Sorry for the thinly veiled cuss word but that's what it was.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

I love it! And I hate it, I used to work on these every once in a while when I was a mechanic, but this kit actually looks kinda cool, and I love the "sporty" color scheme and fog lamps lol!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

> As a recovering Chevette owner, all I ask is you don't paint it metalic brown. Sorry for the thinly veiled cuss word but that's what it was.


No problem. I might save that for my Capri Turbo RS anyway. 

I think I'm going to do it that light creamy beige. Nothing says boring econobeater like that!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

In the car's defense, it got high marks for handling. After the bias-plies wore out at about 10K and I put radials on it, it was extremely nimble. Rear-wheel drive. It was comfortable and held a lot. Aside from the deplorable quality control it wasn't bad. I would have kept it if it weren't for the back-to-back problems. When I traded it at 6 months (out of warranty at about 14K miles) Chevy had the replacement exhaust manifold on order that they were going to good-will. They fixed the leaks under warranty too.

Oh! any mold marks, feel free to leave them in. The dealer told me the dents in the hood were die-marks and these were "normal."

35 years later and too many cars to count, I'm driving a Honda Fit which is a lot like a Chevette when you think about it. It didn't come in brown.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Man, it had bias-plies on it originally? Soooo weak.

When you think about it, while it may not have been the best small car going in terms of quality, the Chevette was indeed sound. I mean, the engine faces the right way, and it was a good cargo hauler. 

The Fit is a lot like a Chevette, actually. Alas, poor brown, I knew it well...:hat:


----------

